# [Closed] Paying you NMTs to water my flowers.



## Es0teric (Apr 24, 2020)

I have 300 flowers that need watering.  I will pay you 3 NMTs to come over and water.  Let me know if your interested.  I will also supply the watering cans. thank you.

Just need 1 person for today.


----------



## twins (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm interested! I used to run a service like this back during the New Leaf days.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm down to come help out


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 24, 2020)

Need 1 more person.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 24, 2020)

i'd be interested in helping!


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 24, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i'd be interested in helping!


The 5th person just came, sorry.  Maybe tomorrow. Thank you though.


----------



## jonna1993 (Apr 24, 2020)

Es0teric said:


> I have 200+ flowers that need watering.  I will pay you 150k to come over and water.  Let me know if your interested.  I will also supply the watering cans.  I need 3 people.


I'll do it


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to join


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 24, 2020)

jonna1993 said:


> I'll do it





Legoshii said:


> I'd love to join


Hey sorry guys.  Already had 5 people water today.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 26, 2020)

Looking for help watering today.  Post or PM if interested.


----------



## SourDeez (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, I’ll come water, kinda new could use to coin


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 26, 2020)

SourDeez said:


> Hello, I’ll come water, kinda new could use to coin


I PMed you.


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can i help


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 26, 2020)

nvm~


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 26, 2020)

Looking for 2 more people today.


----------



## Athros (Apr 26, 2020)

I can help


----------



## Frogloaf (Apr 26, 2020)

I can help, if not today then I can tommorow


----------



## Senni (Apr 26, 2020)

Just curiosity but does it actually work? Having 5 people water the flowers to get the larger sparkles and then getting hybrids to spawn?! Is it true...!?


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 26, 2020)

Senni said:


> Just curiosity but does it actually work? Having 5 people water the flowers to get the larger sparkles and then getting hybrids to spawn?! Is it true...!?


Yes it does.  Quite well.


----------



## katlana (Apr 26, 2020)

i can help if you still need it!


----------



## Lunova (Apr 26, 2020)

Do you have discord? I've a group for watering services


----------



## SourDeez (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve just watered for couple ppl to get a reward helps me out


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone interested today?


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 27, 2020)

hello! im interested in watering them for nmt ^^


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 27, 2020)

Interested in helping for some bells, if you still need the help


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 27, 2020)

interested as well for nmt :3


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 27, 2020)

hi! i’d love to come and water for nmt!


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi I am interested. For NMT.


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone interested right now?


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 28, 2020)

i am ^^
edit: for nmt c:


----------



## BJN39 (Apr 28, 2020)

I can water for you ^_^

Assuming the OG message deal stands I would prefer to do so for NMT.


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 28, 2020)

Sending you guys a dodo in a sec.


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Apr 28, 2020)

May i


----------



## LilJulian (Apr 28, 2020)

I can totally help today; I'll be available all day!  ^^  Just shoot me a PM if you still need help, yeah?


----------



## Yuenie (Apr 28, 2020)

Open to helping as well if you still need people!


----------



## xxxxnatalie (Apr 28, 2020)

Interested in helping for bells!


----------



## grah (Apr 28, 2020)

Interested in helping for nmt! Gimmie a shout if u need me


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 28, 2020)

Done for the day.  Check back tomorrow.


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 29, 2020)

Its a new day and I need some watering help.


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 29, 2020)

Es0teric said:


> Its a new day and I need some watering help.


I can help!


----------



## grah (Apr 29, 2020)

Count me in for nmt


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 29, 2020)

ME


----------



## niconii (Apr 29, 2020)

I can help out!


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 29, 2020)

If you need another count me in ^^


----------



## Es0teric (May 1, 2020)

New day and I need watering help.


----------



## pochacco (May 1, 2020)

i can come over ^^


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 1, 2020)

I would love to come :3


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 1, 2020)

Gladly


----------



## Es0teric (May 2, 2020)

New day.  Need watering assitance.


----------



## niconii (May 2, 2020)

I can help out!


----------



## SourDeez (May 2, 2020)

I’ll come water!


----------



## Coconutland (May 2, 2020)

I can water your plants


----------



## shari (May 2, 2020)

I would love to!


----------



## daisyy (May 2, 2020)

happy to come back and water if needed  ty!


----------



## Es0teric (May 5, 2020)

Looking for 1 person.


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 5, 2020)

can help !


----------

